# Smoked Meats Illness



## forkin pork

Hey everyone, Like to discuss the possibility of stomach illness with smoked meats, and I've been  smoking meats for about 25 years and I've never heard of any but think it warrants looking into with the pros.

My son recently just got into bbqin and smoking meats and has turned out some great tasting meats, if I say so myself.

However, something strange just popped up, he made a couple of racks of pork ribs for a few guys on his work shift, and although they loved them and ate them all, later that night and/or the next day, they ALL came down with ("The Runs") but no major illnesses.

Then last night he made so beef ribs for him and his wife and she very soon developed stomach cramps and "The Runs", and my son never get ill or any ill effects like the others.

Could there be some connect here?

Could it be these people are not use to real smoked meats, or perhaps something else?

I feel there is an issue here but can put my finger on it.  

Thanks for reading, any comments welcomed.


----------



## GaryHibbert

That's an odd one.  Were sides involved?  If so is there a common factor with sides and the two meals?

Gary


----------



## forkin pork

No there were no sides

I know it does have me puzzled, and one reason I also asked was because maybe creosote can cause this, but again "I" never heard of anything.


----------



## mowin

Maybe it was his prep space or utensils?  Are the grates in his pit clean?  Lots of variables could be the cause.


----------



## Rings Я Us

All ribs bought at the same place? Wonder if other people got those racks and we're sick too? They could get packaged with juices that were not kept cold .. box of ribs sat in some loading dock to long.


----------



## tropics

What kind of smoker

What temp was he cooking at

Ribs sauced or plain

Their are a dozen ways it could have happened

Richie


----------



## forkin pork

You are all right on the money with ideas, and we've through it threw and can't seem to understand what happen, I guess one of though things or maybe nothing at all.

I gonna have him cook me up some ribs the way he always does and I believe I may find the answer, which may be a combination of

1. To much smoke leading to some creosote build up.

2. His friends are not used to reals smoked meats.

Thank you all for jumpin in and helping


----------



## mowin

Forkin Pork said:


> You are all right on the money with ideas, and we've through it threw and can't seem to understand what happen, I guess one of though things or maybe nothing at all.
> I gonna have him cook me up some ribs the way he always does and I believe I may find the answer, which may be a combination of
> 1. To much smoke leading to some creosote build up.
> 2. His friends are not used to reals smoked meats.
> 
> Thank you all for jumpin in and helping



I cant see it being not used to smoked meats.  I've cooked ribs, chicken,  brisket for friends and family that have never had smoked meats. Never a issue.  

Too much smoke, well i think he and his family would notice the bitter taste, and those not used to smoked foods would REALLY notice it.


----------



## Rings Я Us

I'm thinking a food illness will take you out big time for a couple days.. but I guess not always .


----------



## chilerelleno

As already stated, it could be any of a number of reasons.
Not being used to smoked food is NOT one of them.

What type of smoker?
If homemade, previous use, was it cleaned/prepped properly, what materials is it made of?

Maintenance?
Any cleaning agents used on it recently?
Is it clean?

What are you burning?
Woods with certain chemicals and/or creosote can cause a host problems.
Creosote in/on the grill getting onto food is usually noticeable, visually and in taste.

Fuels releasing VOCs aka Volatile Organic Compounds can cause problems too, but not generally of the nature described.

Food handling and storage, does he follow all ServSafe rules?
40°-140° meat temp in 4 hour rule, it's not just for ground meat/poultry.
Actual cooking temp 225° or higher, with a proper preheat to avoid excessive dwell time in the danger zone.
Washing hands at every cross contamination risk, same for utensils and prep areas?
Latex or nitrile gloves?
Could he possibly be touching himself somewhere during prep or cooking, even with gloves on?  
I ask because touching nose, mouth, eyes, elsewhere and/or smoking, itching an itch, or picking at a pimple can be and are common sources of contamination.

So many possibilities.
He needs to figure it out, and do so damned quickly.


----------



## mowin

ChileRelleno said:


> As already stated, it could be any of a number of reasons.
> Not being used to smoked food is NOT one of them.
> 
> What type of smoker?
> If homemade, previous use, was it cleaned/prepped properly, what materials is it made of?
> Any cleaning agents used on it recently?
> Is it clean?
> 
> What are you burning?
> Woods with certain chemicals and/or creosote can cause a host problems.
> Creosote in/on the grill getting onto food is usually noticeable, visually and in taste.
> 
> Fuels releasing VOCs aka Volatile Organic Compounds can cause problems too, but not generally of the nature described.
> 
> Food handling and storage, does he follow all ServSafe rules?
> 40°-140° meat temp in 4 hour rule, it's not just for ground meat/poultry.
> Actual cooking temp 225° or higher, with a proper preheat to avoid excessive dwell time in the danger zone.
> Washing hands at every cross contamination risk, same for utensils and prep areas?
> Latex or nitrile gloves?
> Could he possibly be touching himself somewhere during prep or cooking, even with gloves on?
> I ask because touching nose, mouth, eyes, elsewhere and/or smoking, itching an itch, or picking at a pimple can be and are common sources of contamination.
> 
> So many possibilities.
> He needs to figure it out, and do so damned quickly.



Said much better then i could have.   Thumbs Up


----------



## Rings Я Us

Start with new batch of meats and I bet it's all good..


----------



## chef jimmyj

Anything common, besides smoking, on the pork and beef? Rub, Sauce, cooler to rest in? Most problems are caused by issues after the cook. With proper handling, meat that was kept cold at the store and at your house before cooking so no toxins, there is no bacteria on the surface that can survive Hot Smoking. This is why, with *Intact *meat like ribs and roasts, the 40 to 140 in 4 rule does not apply. The interior of any Intact meat is sterile and whether it takes 4 hours to get above 140 or 40 hours, as in some Sous Vide cooking, the meat will be safe. Similarly because heat kills, you could brush your cook grates with Ebola Virus, preheat the smoker to 225+ and those grates will be sterile and perfectly safe to cook on. But grind or shake some *Salmonella contaminated Black Pepper* on the meat at the table and everybody gets sick. (2010, 272 people sickened after eating Salami that had black pepper added after the lethality step in manufacturing.)....JJ


----------



## noboundaries

The one thing that comes to mind is cooked meat being handled by pans and dishes that held raw meat.  Without getting into details, I've had to educate a few people who just water rinsed pans that held raw meat, then put the cooked me on them.  I'm actually surprised how many young cooks are unaware of the need to thoroughly wash pans and dishes after they prepped the meat.  Not sayng that's the issue, but it could be.


----------



## gmc2003

Chile, popping a pimple while smoking, Now that's just funny right there. I had a family guy flashback on that one. 

As far as the illness concerned I would burn the heck out of the smoker in case any little meanies are hiding inside.

Added to the commandments of smoking

Absolutely No pimple popping or bugger mining while handling food.


----------



## chilerelleno

LMAO GMC, 
itching itches, popping pimples while smoking and preparing food.
Just added flavors.
Punctuation is a good thing.


> Could he possibly be touching himself somewhere during prep or cooking, even with gloves on?
> I ask because touching nose, mouth, eyes, elsewhere and/or smoking, itching an itch, or picking at a pimple can be and are common sources of contamination.
> uote]Could he possibly be touching himself somewhere during prep or cooking, even with gloves on?
> I ask because touching nose, mouth, eyes, or elsewhere and/or smoking, itching an itch, or picking at a pimple can be and are common sources of contamination.


----------



## chef jimmyj

I have a big issue with Gloves. They lead to complacency. If I handle a protein bare handed, they soon feel uncomfortably sticky as what is essentially a pellicle forming on my hands. Feeling the change I wash. But, folks get busy wearing gloves and often feel they are protected and move from project to project, not realizing they are contaminating everything they touch. Watch your Deli Worker next time, They move from customer to customer cutting a variety of meats, some who knows how old or contaminated they are, filling orders and never changing gloves. They don't FEEL the build up of juices so they keep going. I'll have a 1/2 pound of Liverwurst flavored Turkey Breast please...JJ


----------



## roger47

I agree with mowin.  Many variables but my guess is the standing time surface/handling.


----------

